
Personalized channel recommendations in Slack - renaudb
https://slack.engineering/personalized-channel-recommendations-in-slack-3077f10a5e81#.7ifjqyy43
======
renaudb
I'm the author and I am happy to answer any questions you might have about the
post or Slack's SLI team.

